

Elon Musk: “Primary mission on target” - fearfulsymmetry
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/565657374128865281

======
archildress
I'm as much of an Elon fan as anyone, but scheduling this SpaceX event and the
Tesla earnings call coincidentally shows that there's some growth needed in
terms of corporate governance.

